# Shifts Not Showing Up Under Offers



## shackelstar (Sep 26, 2016)

I have been checking the app right when the hour changes for days now, and shifts will NOT pop up in my "Offers" section. Has this happened to anyone else? It's been days and I haven't been able to make any money. Of course, the Flex Support team has been a total joke.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Right when the hour changes isn't good enough. Most people get slots by spamming the refresh button constantly...


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Which warehouse are you from shackelstar?
The ' 24hrs in advance mechanism' is vary from location to location. My WH does offer 24hrs in advance for morning block, but I can't say for others location.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RGV said:


> My WH does offer 24hrs in advance for morning block, but I can't say for others location.


Mine completely eliminated the 24 hour. Now I get notifications at 4am and 5 am blocks are available. I got todays 8 am at 12 15am


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Mine completely eliminated the 24 hour. Now I get notifications at 4am and 5 am blocks are available. I got todays 8 am at 12 15am


It seems like I had a pretty nice WH after all. . In addition to '24hrs auto-drop', my place does re-offer that blocks _again_ in early morning (~7am).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RGV said:


> It seems like I had a pretty nice WH after all. . In addition to '24hrs auto-drop', my place does re-offer that blocks _again_ in early morning (~7am).


Nice, the offer is the huge thing. I do sympathize with those who refesh, I appreciate the notifications best though. The day it snowed and they were offering 100 dollar blocks, I legitimately got a notification every hour from 6 am until 5 pm


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I have received a notification twice...both times I was on the Offers page already, heh.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nice, the offer is the huge thing. I do sympathize with those who refesh, I appreciate the notifications best though. The day it snowed and they were offering 100 dollar blocks, I legitimately got a notification every hour from 6 am until 5 pm


I can't even imagine what would happen if there's snow in California, especially SoCal area. LOL. 


LLXC said:


> I have received a notification twice...both times I was on the Offers page already, heh.


I learned that you can see if there's block offered rite in *Home *screen.


----------



## shackelstar (Sep 26, 2016)

RGV said:


> Which warehouse are you from shackelstar?
> The ' 24hrs in advance mechanism' is vary from location to location. My WH does offer 24hrs in advance for morning block, but I can't say for others location.


I'm in the North Los Angeles warehouse. UCA5


----------



## shackelstar (Sep 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Mine completely eliminated the 24 hour. Now I get notifications at 4am and 5 am blocks are available. I got todays 8 am at 12 15am


Man really? Did they ever tell you about the change?


----------



## shackelstar (Sep 26, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Right when the hour changes isn't good enough. Most people get slots by spamming the refresh button constantly...


I'm one of those people. They usually at least pop up and may be taken already when I hit "accept", but lately they seriously just don't even pop up.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

RGV said:


> I learned that you can see if there's block offered rite in *Home *screen.


Yup, says "Earn $...," then you have to go to the Available Blocks page. Faster if you're refreshing on the Available Blocks page.

(iPhone user).


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Shangsta must be nice to see snow increases  It's snowing in Denver right now and they're still pushing out $72 4's.... the next 2 hrs in 30 min increments are still sitting on the offers page because noone wants them.
Although talking to one of my blue vests yesterday he said they'd probably push for a rate increase if they still have routes needed after 10am
And now I actually have to scroll..... every half hour from 9 - 12:30 sitting up


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

shackelstar said:


> Man really? Did they ever tell you about the change?


Our warehouse didnt really do the 24 hour thing for long. Funny as I was scanning today I saw a 730 for Thursday so they havent completely eliminated it but I guess for those of us who cant refresh dropping some same day is helpful.

Also allows them not to overschedule drivers.



enigmaquip said:


> It's snowing in Denver right now and they're still pushing out $72 4's.... the next 2 hrs in 30 min increments are still sitting on the offers page because noone wants them.


Thats exactly what happened to us. Morning ones were 72 then it went up to 88 and finally 100 bucks.

I ended up sitting it out because I was at my 9to5 job but when it got up to 100 I figured I could make more money doing flex for 2-3 hours then I would have staying at work.


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

I got approved to work on Saturday 12-3. Was not able to set up a schedule for this week because I missed the Friday deadline. However I keep checking to see if blocks are available for this week to grab and nothing. I don't understand any of this.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

We always have blocks drop 24hrs ahead... I woke up this morning and had to forefit my route... was tired lol... 30 mins later an offer popped up for a later route... picked that up went "back to bed" with my girl and then went in an hour later... 
When I was there white vans were taking all the extra routes that flex didn't fill... guess we still need more drivers lol


----------

